# Hans Rott - a novel



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

I have written a novel about Hans Rott. It is written in Swedish and so far printed in some few ex. It should of course be translated so it could be more widely read in specifically Austria and Germany ..? Maybe it will be translated further on. Anyone here may have some advice or opinion? The titel is: “Komponisten – eller att döda ett geni” in english: “The composer – or to kill a genius”


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Why Hans Rott? What is it exactly about him that has become the subject of a novel?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I participate in another forum where the general consensus is that Mahler killed Rott after stealing the scherzo of his Symphony


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

nordanland said:


> I have written a novel about Hans Rott. It is written in Swedish and so far printed in some few ex. It should of course be translated so it could be more widely read in specifically Austria and Germany ..? Maybe it will be translated further on. Anyone here may have some advice or opinion? The titel is: "Komponisten - eller att döda ett geni" in english: "The composer - or to kill a genius"


Wow, 2 posts from 2014! I must applaud you sir!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> Wow, 2 posts from 2014! I must applaud you sir!!!


Self promoting


----------



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, I really do hope that most people posting here not only count quantity even if you seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

If you are interested in a very short biographical "article" of Hans Rott you can - if you have not already done that - read my previous post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott-2.html (number 18)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nordanland said:


> If you are interested in a very short biographical "article" of Hans Rott you can - if you have not already done that - read my previous post:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott-2.html (number 18)


I do remember that .


----------



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Why Hans Rott? What is it exactly about him that has become the subject of a novel?


Well, it is a kind of greece drama. The "plot" is Aristotelic - You have a problem, it gets bigger and bigger. Eventually you cannot handle it and have reached the turning point. And then: The catastrophy ... It was all of ultimate concern when I began reading of Hans Rott. His faith really touches you. It is just human. And a tragedy you cannot pass without stopping and thinking ...


----------



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

Which forum is that? It would interest me. Mahler did certainly not "kill" Rott ...


----------



## nordanland (Aug 10, 2014)

Flamme said:


> Wow, 2 posts from 2014! I must applaud you sir!!!


Oh - long time no see - but
t thank you very much.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

nordanland said:


> Which forum is that? It would interest me. Mahler did certainly not "kill" Rott ...


Are we allowed to mention other forums on TC? Sorry, I didn't see this back in 2016. PM me if you still are interested


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I always felt that the Rott story would be a good subject for an opera.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> I always felt that the Rott story would be a good subject for an opera.


I can hear it now!

ROTT [sings]: "I am the very model of a late Romantic-Symphonist.
I've information orchestrated, instrumental, musical.
I know the great composers, and one quotes from my own Scherzo."

Or, in the Italian version:

"Largo al factotum della citta.
Presto a pianoforte che l'alba e gia
Ah, che bel vivere, che bel piacere
per un compositore di qualita! ...
Ah, bravo Mahler!
Bravo, bravissimo!
Mahler! Mahler! Mahler!, (ecc.)
Ahime, che furia!"


----------

